# Sears 28cc Brushcutter 358.797490 or 234.795490 manufacturer?



## John Lyngdal (Mar 26, 2018)

Picked up a Sears 28cc brushcutter for $12.50 for a rebuild project. The fuel lines are gone, but the rest of it seems to be in decent shape. Just plan on getting it running and gifting it to a neighbor. Needs an air filter and likely a carb rebuild, but need to know who the real manufacturer was. I'm guessing Poulan, but if so which model?

John


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 26, 2018)

You're correct on Poulan. Can't help on the model. 

http://vintagemachinery.org/craftsman/manufacturers.aspx


----------



## John Lyngdal (Mar 28, 2018)

Here's a picture of the unit from a manual I spotted on eBay, should that help someone identify the Poulan base model.


----------



## DaveCQE (Apr 12, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> Hi John,


I have one of these and tried to get it running this past weekend. Wouldnt run, looks like fuel delivery issue, so I tried to remove the carb to clean out but couldnt see how to remove it. Does the cylinder block need to be split to remove? Any advice on how to remove and rebuild tips? Thanks! Dave Satre; Randolph Ctr VT.


John Lyngdal said:


> Here's a picture of the unit from a manual I spotted on eBay, should that help someone identify the Poulan base model.
> View attachment 642777


----------



## DaveCQE (Apr 18, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> Here's a picture of the unit from a manual I spotted on eBay, should that help someone identify the Poulan base model.
> View attachment 642777


Hi John,

Did the manual have any information on how to remove the carburetor?

Thanks!


----------



## cscltd (Apr 23, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> Picked up a Sears 28cc brushcutter for $12.50 for a rebuild project. The fuel lines are gone, but the rest of it seems to be in decent shape. Just plan on getting it running and gifting it to a neighbor. Needs an air filter and likely a carb rebuild, but need to know who the real manufacturer was. I'm guessing Poulan, but if so which model?
> 
> John


You don’t like you neighbour?
jk


----------

